# 1963 Ford Thunderbird



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Some before and after pictures of an old Palmer model of a 1963 Ford Thunderbird recently finished. Palmer models were quite inexpensive in the early 1960s, costing between 29 cents to 98 cents at retail. The quality, fit and details were not on par with other kits of the era as noted by the plain, single, generic hubcap/wheel units used in most of their models. The unflattering 'hubcaps' consisted of two cross pieces to resemble popular 'spinner' hubs of the times. Also, the same plastic tires were standard on most of their models, too, and had "Palmer Tires" inscribed on them. The models' body sides were fastened to one-piece interiors as well as the simple two-rail chassis with just an engine, rear end piece, and a fuel tank attached. The wheels were static and didn't turn. Only 'opening' parts would be the hoods if not glued in place. 

The Thunderbird here was missing the entire front grille piece, so a custom front facia and grille were made using spare parts from other 1/24 scale kits. The Mercedes-Benz look-alike piece is from an SMP 1961 Chevrolet Corvair Monza 3-in-1 customizing kit. Not sure if window glass was included in the original kit or not. The chrome dual exhaust tips were the same in almost all their kits. 

Thanks for looking ....




BEFORE















AFTER


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

don't matter.. I still like it......


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

NICE save!!!! Sadly tho, the rear looks a bit to low, is the rear on the right side of the suspension as I think if reversed from where it is, would give a slight "rake" look to the 'bird....

NICE tho! Love seeing the old models from way back when!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Agreed nice save! Never heard of Palmer models before (am I too young even at 44?) but you're right it does sort of look like an econo-kit. No clear plastic for the windows?


----------

